# Lot's of Techniques Here!



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 5, 2007)

Here are a bunch of technique's on the BJ Penn site!

http://www.bjpenn.com/learn/


----------



## Pedro Gouveia (Jul 5, 2007)

i´m certain that i have many work ahead...all this technique put me thinking that we must have a lot of "head" to realize them.In only one position we can do many "bunkais",like in others arts,but in another world for me...in the ground.Thank you for the link...i´m going to put im in my favorites.


----------

